
Open source zero knowledge online office - ZakWild
I want to create an open source zero knowledge online office suite. Similar to google docs however all of the information on the site belongs to you. Would anyone be interested in something like that? Cheers for feedback.
======
fabrice_d
Look at [https://cryptpad.fr/](https://cryptpad.fr/) in this space.

------
quickthrower2
Yeah that sounds quite neat, although a massive task I'm sure.

